# 500lbs bench 3 reps



## saltylifter (Jul 13, 2016)

Hell to the fukk ya.
Slingshot bench but still


----------



## Milo (Jul 13, 2016)

Nice bro. And that dude is creepy as ****.


----------



## saltylifter (Jul 13, 2016)

Milo said:


> Nice bro. And that dude is creepy as ****.



Lmao ya he is a bit in your face.  He is a old powerlifter here so he knows how to spot at least.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 13, 2016)

Great Lift Salty!


----------



## curtisvill (Jul 13, 2016)

Well done salty.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 13, 2016)

Very nice salty balls


----------



## saltylifter (Jul 13, 2016)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> Great Lift Salty!


Thanks man. Felt great 



curtisvill said:


> Well done salty.


Appreciate it man




ECKSRATED said:


> Very nice salty balls


Slingshot lift helps allot and my balls hurt after that


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 13, 2016)

Do a ****ing meet salty for ****s sake man!!!!!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 13, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Do a ****ing meet salty for ****s sake man!!!!!



Seriously. With the proper training u could probably get that without the slingshot.


----------



## saltylifter (Jul 13, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Do a ****ing meet salty for ****s sake man!!!!!


15th of this month man I'll get ur help if u have room for me.. can't wait 



ECKSRATED said:


> Seriously. With the proper training u could probably get that without the slingshot.


I'm super excited for one man soon bro


----------



## Milo (Jul 13, 2016)

I want a slingshot that wraps around my ass and a woman's hips to double my thrust power.


----------



## saltylifter (Jul 13, 2016)

Milo said:


> I want a slingshot that wraps around my ass and a woman's hips to double my thrust power.



They make those man. I would let u barrow mine but that would be weird


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 13, 2016)

Milo said:


> I want a slingshot that wraps around my ass and a woman's hips to double my thrust power.





saltylifter said:


> They make those man. I would let u barrow mine but that would be weird



POB :32 (16): uses one on Doc :32 (16):!


----------



## Milo (Jul 13, 2016)

saltylifter said:


> They make those man. I would let u barrow mine but that would be weird





SFGiants said:


> POB :32 (16): uses one on Doc :32 (16):!



I'm off my game then.


----------



## stonetag (Jul 13, 2016)

Wow...nice man.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 13, 2016)

Milo said:


> I want a slingshot that wraps around my ass and a woman's hips to double my thrust power.



Red micro mini band looped over the wrists and around your back across the butt.  Grab onto her hips, push back into tension and then WHAM!!! smash her in the back of the teeth


----------



## ~OGH (Jul 13, 2016)

Nice lift !! 500lbs x3. I can only dream....


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 13, 2016)

Threw that up like a hydraulic press, Mate. Strong.


----------



## bigdog (Jul 13, 2016)

NICE! now i need to up my damn game!


----------



## saltylifter (Jul 13, 2016)

~OGH said:


> Nice lift !! 500lbs x3. I can only dream....


Give it time bro and this will be easy for ya



NbleSavage said:


> Threw that up like a hydraulic press, Mate. Strong.


Thanks man. Shit felt great. 



bigdog said:


> NICE! now i need to up my damn game!


That's how I feel with ecksrated.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jul 13, 2016)

The slingshot is without a doubt my favorite bench accessory. I outgrew my last one and I really miss the shoulder-pain-free overload.


----------



## saltylifter (Jul 13, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> The slingshot is without a doubt my favorite bench accessory. I outgrew my last one and I really miss the shoulder-pain-free overload.



Ya man its really great to take the shoulder pain away when over loading it.
That was the second time I ever used one


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 13, 2016)

You the man salty brother


----------



## saltylifter (Jul 15, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> You the man salty brother


thanks man. not sure where this is coming from. I am just cruising right now and have been for the past 3 weeks or more.



tenaciousa said:


> Nicely done man....
> 
> But DUDE, don't touch my bar unless I tell you!



fukk man I know.. this keeps happening to me. why the fukk doesn't anyone know how to spot.
I had the third rep. these guys aren't used to seeing someone move that kind of weight so they get scared and jump the gun


----------



## Jada (Jul 15, 2016)

Great job!!


----------



## Joliver (Jul 15, 2016)

How in the hell do I miss these things...

Nice work man. Makes me want to go out there and put 500 on the bar attempt to deadlift it.


----------



## saltylifter (Jul 15, 2016)

Cornelius Bigsby Coanbread J. Oliver said:


> How in the hell do I miss these things...
> 
> Nice work man. Makes me want to go out there and put 500 on the bar attempt to deadlift it.



Thanks man. Second time using those slingshots and loving it


----------



## RISE (Jul 18, 2016)

Nice lift man


----------



## DreamChaser (Jul 19, 2016)

Nice lift bro


----------



## kiwimike (Jul 19, 2016)

saltylifter said:


> Hell to the fukk ya.
> Slingshot bench but still



holy fu^%ing crap salty, thats a sick lift man


----------



## saltylifter (Jul 21, 2016)

Thanks kiwimike felt amazing.
Going on POB program here starting Monday and should be doing that on my own soon.


----------

